# D’autant plus



## Voce

Salve! 
Sto traducendo un'intervista all'ex sottosegretario aggiunto dell'ONU Jean-Marie Guéhenno e mi sono imbattuto in una affermazione di cui non mi è chiaro il senso.
Riporto il contesto di una sua risposta in merito alla sfida rappresentata dal ruolo di segretario dell'ONU, con la frase in questione in neretto:

"Mais si le secrétaire général de l’ONU est une marionnette à leur disposition, il devient inutile. Le chemin est étroit ; il faut choisir ses combats, en sachant que la médiatisation intense, parfois utile, peut braquer d’indispensables partenaires. Finesse, capacité d’écoute et forte volonté, courage politique – l’épine dorsale – se trouvent rarement en un même homme. Il doit comprendre les fauves avec lesquels il doit vivre et essayer de leur faire entendre raison, de leur montrer qu’il existe aussi. Cela ne s’apprend pas dans les livres. Kofi Annan a incarné à mes yeux cet idéal de négociation sans compromission, inspiré par des valeurs fortes.* J’ai éprouvé d’autant plus confiance en lui qu’il a dirigé les opérations de maintien de la paix entre 1993 et 1996*. Un bon maître !"

È soprattutto la parte sottolineata a darmi problemi. Allo stato attuale la mia traduzione è questa:

"Ma se il segretario generale dell'ONU è una marionetta a loro disposizione, diventa inutile. La via è stretta; bisogna scegliere le proprie battaglie, consapevoli che la mediatizzazione intensa, a volte utile, può indisporre alleati indispensabili. Acume, capacità d'ascolto e forte volontà, coraggio politico – la spina dorsale – si trovano di rado in una sola persona. Deve comprendere le belve con cui deve vivere e cercare di farle ragionare, di mostrare che esiste anche lui. Questo non si impara sui libri. Kofi Annan ha incarnato a mio avviso questo ideale di negoziazione senza compromessi, ispirato da valori forti. *Ho avuto fiducia in lui soprattutto perché ha diretto le operazioni di mantenimento della pace tra il 1993 e il 1996*. Un buon maestro!"

Temo di essere andato decisamente oltre le intenzioni dell'intervistato e per questo confido nel vostro aiuto e ringrazio in anticipo per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour*,

Il me semble en effet qu'une nuance est perdue.

D'autant plus que* exprime une *cause qui se rajoute à une cause - cela crée un effet d'intensité. Mais la 2ème cause peut ne pas être très forte.*

Exemple : il eut d'autant plus de plaisir à quitter l'usine qu'il avait mal à la tête (il a toujours plaisir à quitter l'usine, et ce soir encore plus, parce qu'il a mal à la tête)

Alors que sopratutto indique de cette dernière cause est plus forte que les autres.

Non sono Italiana ma avrei detto "ho avuto tanto più fiducia che..."

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Voce

Grazie, LesCopainsd'abord, per la spiegazione, sulla base della quale ho cambiato in questo modo: "Ho avuto fiducia in lui *tanto più perché* ha diretto..."


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

prego


----------



## albyz

Ciao a tutti!
non sembra proprio facile facile mantenere la stessa struttura in italiano.
Si potrebbe forse andare su qualcosa del tipo: "la mia fiducia in questa persona è aumentata ulteriormente nel sapere che aveva diretto le operazioni....".


----------



## Voce

Grazie, *albyz*.
Nello stesso testo ricorre ancora la stessa espressione nel commento al termine dell'intervista:
"Le fonctionnement de la machinerie de l’ONU, la mise en valeur de réussites et l’analyse sans faux-fuyants d’échecs ou semi-échecs ont *d’autant plus d’intérêt que* ses opérations impliquant des militaires ont « explosé », depuis la fin de la guerre froide".
In questo caso ho cercato di mettere a frutto la spiegazione di *LesCopainsd'abord* e ho reso come segue:
"Il funzionamento dell'apparato delle Nazioni Unite, la valorizzazione dei successi e l'analisi senza sotterfugi di fallimenti e semifallimenti *sono tanto più interessanti perché* le sue operazioni che comportano il coinvolgimento dei militari sono “esplose”, dalla fine della guerra fredda.


----------



## albyz

ciao Voce,

... la precedente proposta di traduzione era il frutto della pertinente osservazione di LCDA che mi ha chiarito un po' le idee 

In questo secondo caso, il problema mi sembra simile.
"sono tanto più interessanti perché" _non mi suona bene_, ma qualcuno di più esperto della lingua italiana potrebbe dare un parere diverso.
Rimarrei quindi su cose del tipo:
- assumono rilevanza sempre maggiore con il moltiplicarsi delle operazioni...
- acquisiscono una sempre maggior importanza per via del proliferare...
- risultano avere una sempre maggior importanza dovuta al proliferare delle operazioni....


----------



## Pietruzzo

Direi "sono ancor più importanti dal momento/considerato che..."


----------



## Voce

Grazie *Albyz* e *Pietruzzo* per i suggerimenti e le indicazioni di cui faccio tesoro, consapevole che nel problema costituito dall'espressione *d'autant plus que* mi imbatterò certamente molte altre volte in futuro.


----------

